# Shiseido the makeup!



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

i have some money left on the Macy's gift card my dad got me for Christmas, and i was thinking about trying out Shiseido with it. what are you experiences/opinions on Shiseido makeup?


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

The mascara primer is to die for. The lip liners are also fantastic.


----------



## chocula (Jan 21, 2007)

I like their eyeshadows and lipsticks.


----------



## fancy_lotus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The mascara primer is to die for. The lip liners are also fantastic._

 
Yep, it's definitely a must-have. It holds curls all day and makes any mascara you put on top of it waterproof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried shiseido's the makeup powdery foundation and I had to return it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a hard time finding a light enough shade of makeup and while this was a pretty close match, it made my skin itchy and I never have problems like that, my skin isn't very sensitive.  It felt really dry on my skin and it felt like a mask...basically I hated it.  It had pretty good reviews on makeupalley though, maybe it's just me or maybe their creme foundations are better?


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the packaging and it's pretty high end. It's nice but too pricey for me. I prefer Lancome for some reason even though they are around the same prices.


----------



## natalie75 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have never felt this amazed with a product!  I have blonde NO LASHES and I cannot believe in all the hours I've spent here that I had not heard of this product.  

I tried it last night and my eyelashes actually touched my eyebrows!!  It was like false eyelashes.  I cannot recommend this enough!!  YOU MUST TRY THIS PRODUCT!!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Oct 28, 2007)

I sell Shiseido among other at my store and I really really love it.  As already mentioned, the mascara primer is awesome.  The lasting lift mascara is really nice too, though it is a little hard to remove!!!  I love the hydro-liquid compact foundation and the dual balancing foundation.  The eyeshadows are beatiful but quite light, though if you want a really unique colour check out fire opal.  The blushes are fantastic and subtle, and I am currently using Pureness skin care products and I really love that too!!!  Beautiful packaging for everything.


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

Mascara primer, foundation and lipsticks.  Their sunscreens are also very good.


----------



## natalie75 (Oct 28, 2007)

I just had to add..................... my dh asked me if I had false eyelashes on today


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiseido lipglosses are not sticky, and come in some beautiful sheer colors.  I have also read rave reviews on the lash primer and Lifting Mascara.  My other rec would be to try out their skincare.  Their facial washes are fantastic and won't overdry!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 31, 2007)

Definitely pick up the mascara primer, it is as amazing as everyone says. Also their extra-smooth sun protection cream spf36 is HG for me for a daily moisturizer!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

I think the skin care is the best on the market.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 9, 2007)

I've become a recent convert to the skincare including Gentle Cleansing Foam and Hydro-Refining softening Lotion (finally a "toner" I can use and that actually does something for me).

I also love the new cream liner in black, I was given a sample which is lasting ages and came with a tiny brush but I really want the full version with the new brush that is exclusive with the liner.

I've also been using the Lifting Foundation, which is really lovely and a perfect shade for me.  I think its a bit better for dryer skins but I haven't found better yet.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The mascara primer is to die for. The lip liners are also fantastic._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancy_lotus* 

 
_Yep, it's definitely a must-have. It holds curls all day and makes any mascara you put on top of it waterproof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
I absolutely agree on the the lash primer. It's an amazing product. It even makes some of the "weakest" mascaras perform well.

I also love the lash curler. IMHO, it's even better than the Shu Uemura curler.

I've seen a couple of their lip products and they looked interesting. Haven't yet tried them, though.

Their foundations and powders did not suit me. I didn't actually try them, but could tell just by looking at them that they were too pale/light/pink for my MMM/light CCC complexion.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Shiseido lipglosses are not sticky, and come in some beautiful sheer colors.  I have also read rave reviews on the lash primer and Lifting Mascara.  My other rec would be to try out their skincare.  Their facial washes are fantastic and won't overdry!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_I've become a recent convert to the skincare including Gentle Cleansing Foam and Hydro-Refining softening Lotion (finally a "toner" I can use and that actually does something for me).

I also love the new cream liner in black, I was given a sample which is lasting ages and came with a tiny brush but I really want the full version with the new brush that is exclusive with the liner.

I've also been using the Lifting Foundation, which is really lovely and a perfect shade for me.  I think its a bit better for dryer skins but I haven't found better yet._

 





 Ya'll are "forcing" me to go to the mall and check out more of that line...... the lippies and skin care products in particular.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Nov 10, 2007)

Like most people have already mentioned.... but its definitely worth mentioning again, the Mascara Base is a MUST HAVE! The eyelash curler is superb as well!

Other than those two items... the Pureness line Balancing Softener is good too. And for the other things, eh... theyre okay.


----------



## red (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently purchased the face powder in PINK ROSE ... 
gorgeous, highest quality.

(it has a lilac/lavender undertone, great for the rudiness on the skin)






The cream eyeliner (have that as well) ... OMG absolutely incredible!


----------



## red (Nov 10, 2007)

I find the cream eyeliner absolutely incredible! I have it in the brown.
I took this pic with the webcam, as my digital at the time was broken.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 10, 2007)

Their Lip Glosses (get it in Peach Melba), the mascara primer, the sunscreen, the new lip liners.


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought the Accentuating colour stick in Peach Flush recently and I must say I really love it. It goes on as a cream and dries to a powdery finish. It lasts all day and gives my NC 30 skin a really lovely flush. I also have the makeup eraser pencil which is really nifty for erasing my makeup mistakes.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the stick foundation (I00) and the accentuating powder blush (in Innocent Rose).

The foundation stick is amazing if you're pale or have dry skin. The lightest color (I00) is lighter than NC15 and is great for neutral undertones that aren't definately pink or yellow.

And I really love the blush. I have dry skin and usual powder blush would disappear in an hour on me but this stuff stays on really well all day.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 1, 2008)

A little update, I bought the mascara primer since so many of you had good things to say. I totally agree, it holds the curls well and makes me look like I have really super long lashes. Definitely a must buy. I have sonce converted my best pal to it too.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 1, 2008)

another one for the mascara primer! Love love love it


----------



## yumemiru (Jan 2, 2008)

the mascara base is my HG


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 11, 2008)

The foundations are all too peach or pink except ochre, and the color selection is limited. They do make great blotting papers, and the limited color selection are all very well pigmented. Nice skin care items, although the whitening products do not work (kojic acid has never been proven to prevent hperpigmentation). They make nice shampoos and skin cleansers.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a Shiseido JUNKIE. I love their mascara primer, eyelash curler, hydro-powder eyeshadows, sun protection products, skincare line, powdery foundation, bronzers, and am trying the foundation stick currently. LOVE Shiseido, one of the best brands on the market IMO.


----------



## meehpink143 (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't know anything about science and proving facts but all i know is when my auntie started using the white lucent line's brightening serum, all of her freckles (sun&age spots) began to fade drastically. oh, and the point of the line isn't to whiten, it's actually just to brighten the face by lightening the freckles. just my two cents


----------



## weezee (Mar 17, 2008)

I love the Hydro-Powder Eye Shadows!  White Lights is my absolute fave to wear as a base.  It is so shimmery.


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

*Shiseido*

Has anyone used any Shiseido?  What are your faves?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

Hydropowder eyeshadows.

I own Bare Pink (which looks almost tan/brownish), Lemon Sugar and White Lights. <3 them! 

But REALLLLY I think they shouldn't be used on their own, I like to use a paintpot or even better UDPP.


----------



## Jinni (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Hydropowder eyeshadows.

I own Bare Pink (which looks almost tan/brownish), Lemon Sugar and White Lights. <3 them! 

But REALLLLY I think they shouldn't be used on their own, I like to use a paintpot or even better UDPP._

 
I agree. They are fab. I love the plum one with green duochrome (Spring Plum?) and the white one.

Their mascara base is also really good.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

i have their mascara base which is great, but im always in such a rush i forget to use it


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

I have a rose color perfecting lipstick.  It has lasted for ages.  I cannot part with it.  It is very pigmented and stays on great.

I have one of the silky eyeshadow duos in the green shades.  It is a wonderful product.

I have a translucent compact powder for touch ups.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

The lipsticks are nice, not frosty, more creme matte type stuff. The makeups are all too pink for me, the skin care has no really special ingrediants, the blotting sheets rock.


----------



## pat (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

Personally, I don't use this brand but I'm really considering it...  I was in Hawaii last week and most of the tourist are Japanese, I've heard that most of the women there use Shiseido products. (I'm guessing this is what most of them were using) 

To my main point, I was amazed that their foundation looked completely flawless and matte.  It wasn't shiny despite the fact that it was 70/80 degrees outside.

My foundation in comparison was so bleh, I can't even describe it.  I was so oily and shiny, it felt that my foundation disappeared off my face within 20 min. 

So, how are the foundations?!?!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

great products
i use pureness compact powder - the only one that doesn't destroy my face
lipsticks are perfect , my recommendation is SL1
from pureness colection is also great Sephora: Shiseido Pureness Balancing Softener Alcohol-Free: Toners


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_So, how are the foundations?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I lurrrrve my Shiseido foundation. I use the dual balancing liquid foundation in I60. (When I used MAC foundation, I would usually get studio tech in NC35 if you needed that info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I love it so because it feels really like i just have a little lotion on my face, really light, and the shade I have is a perfect match for me. You can't see any lines of demarcation, so kudos to the manager that matched me. It lasts all day for me, even with my incessant face touching, which is good because i don't like having to touch up all day. I really can't feel it on my face at all like I can with other foundations (that weird "sitting there" feeling I would get when I used studio tech), and it doesn't settle in any lines on my face. I don't set it with powder though, and have heard that the ochre shades sometimes have a tendency to oxidize on people.

Just my two cents on it.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

i love love LOVE the cotton pads. i can't use anything else now that i've tried them. i know, not makeup related, but that's all the shiseido i've used.


----------



## star25 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

I have to agree with the other girls that said the Hydro-Powder e/s.
I absolutely LOVE them! I only have 2 right now (but definitely picking up some more).. I have Glistening Sand and Tiger Eye. 
I use them on a daily basis, usually as a base for similar shades of powder e/s because they really help to intensify the colour, and sometimes on their own for a more natural look.
I can't rave enough about these.. definitely worth giving them a try ladies! And if you're worried about them creasing UDPP will keep them looking flawless all day long.

I think I also have a concealer from the line, but I've been using Clinique's concealers for years so every other brand I own gets neglected in that dept.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Shiseido*

I just recently tried their Mascara Base - LOVE this! I will never be without it now. The Hydro-powders are incredible too.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you tell me youe expirience with *The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation SPF 17*? 
If I am NC25, which shade is for me? I range or B range? (I belive that i am I20 or B20)? Im I?


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 30, 2008)

I love Shiseido! First of all - their design is really adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have only few of Shiseido products, but with those that I have I'm really satisfied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shiseido Smoothing Veil* - this is really my HG and it's a _must have_! Makes my foundation last much longer, does all those things that you can read about it - makes your skin much smoother, feels really gentle on skin, doesn't dries your skin, etc. I simply love it! And the best of all - it only takes small amount of it to put it on your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shiseido Deep Cleansing Foam *- also _must have_! It's incredible how good this product is! Takes all my makeup of and I don't have any need to use cleansing milk afterwards, just need water to wash it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And also - lasts forever!

Their lipsticks are really adorable and great, nice colours they have. 

And seems like I must try that mascara primer you've been mentioning.


----------



## laperle (Aug 30, 2008)

I adore their lipsticks! 

The Hydro-Powder Eye Shadows are great too.

I have a mascara (not a base, an actual one), but I don't like it. It does nothing to my lashes.


----------



## innocent (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been Shiseido addict for quite a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smoothing Veil is HG for me too. I don't use foundation at all, since I have this primer. Only when I do some extreme make up, but not for the day. It's white, so it's also great for pale people, such as I am.

Cream eyeliner, I have it in black, is also HG! All my looks are with it, so look if you're interested. Highly recommend.

I have cleansing foam and clay mask, and they're both fabulous, and they last for ages, and not drying skin at all. 
(I have dry skin).

Also using they white lucent collection, I have a night creme, masaging mask and a moisturizer. Also, satisfied. Being very bright skinned, I tend to have freckles and this keeps my skin clean.

My mom uses benefiance collection. She has excellent skin and she's very satisfied too.

I also use antiwrinkle concentrated cream from benefiance collection and it's really awesome, it reduced my undereye violetness and puffiness....

I have one stick concealer, it's good, but nothing special...

And I have two compact powders which I use when I go to events (also check my looks).

....
I think that's all


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Can you tell me youe expirience with *The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation SPF 17*? 
If I am NC25, which shade is for me? I range or B range? (I belive that i am I20 or B20)? Im I?_

 
What color undertones do you have ?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 31, 2008)

Oooh I'm hell bent on getting that lash primer.


----------



## Misstink (Sep 7, 2008)

I work for Clinique, but I have to say, i am a die hard fan for a few of their products (including skin care).  anyways those make up products are:

Lifting foundation (full coverage foundation)
Powdery Foundation Compact (despite the name and their display description, its a great touch up powder)
tinted moisturizor (good coverage for a TM, plus gives a nice dewy look~)
and their brand new Smoothing foundation (note on this one, its so full coverage that if you put too much on in the morning it separates later, and not reccomended for touch ups, but i really can't live without it now lol)


also, the foundation primer is really good, its not a NEED for me cause its a low spf in it saddly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*and everyone seems to love the primer, not trying to push what i sell, but i really adore cliniques, you guys should check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## splattergirl (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Shiseido*

shiseido hydro powder shadows - specially the violet one!


----------



## splattergirl (Feb 8, 2009)

found a great swatch photo of all the hydro shadows, they are really smooth and don't crease much, also wonderful as a base! my favorite one is violet but also love green and teal


----------



## cetati (Feb 10, 2009)

I love their skin care things (especially the sunscreen) but in the Makeup line I only love the mascara base which is amaazing like everyone else keeps saying.


----------



## versace (Feb 14, 2009)

i love their oil free pressed powder for oily skin ,mascara primer is ok,and i love their lipstick shimmering one sl1


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought the mascara base today and - holy frick! It's great!

The results were not quite as dramatic as some other people have described, but that's to be expected because for an Asian girl, I have rather easy-to-curl lashes that can hold curl easily with just a mascara. 

But with the base my lashes (curled with a Shiseido eyelash curler) literally reached my eyebrows. It wasn't that superficial kind of length where the lash seems to stick straight up - the lashes were curled but lifted in such a way that my lashes were super dramatic. In fact, too dramatic for me! I used my thumb + finger to remove a little mascara from the tips of the lashes and was left with a more natural, yet full-looking, fanned-out set of lashes. Totally looked like falsies. LOVE!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Feb 16, 2009)

I received a sample lipstick of their new 'perfect rouge' lipstick range. I have the beige colour and it is AWESOME! The only setback is the price


----------



## Kragey (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently ordered a crapton of samples of a few of their foundations (tinted moisturizer, lifting foundation, balancing foundation) in I20, because I20 was the lightest shade available. I can't figure out from the swatches...is that a really pink or yellow shade? I'm cool-toned, but I usually don't like anything too pink or too yellow, so I'm super-nervous that I've bought a bunch of stuff in the wrong shade!

BTW, I still haven't found my holy grail foundation, but I generally use Bobbi Brown's SPF15 foundation in porcelain or alabaster, L'oreal True Match in N2, or MAC NW15, all with a very light hand.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 24, 2010)

The mascara primer is LOVE!  Honestly makes my lashes AMAZING, and makes any mascara over top look so good.  You can wear this and wear any mascara, and this will make the mascara amazing.  If they ever make a black mascara primer, I'd be all up in that and just wear it as a mascara LOL!

Also, the Lasting Lift mascara is amazing too.  It really holds up my curls and lengthens my lashes.  It's waterproof too, so it lasts all day.  However, the only thing I hate about it is that the brush gets way too much mascara than you actually need, which leads to huge mascara globs on your lashes...but it's nothing that can't be fixed by brushing a clean mascara wand through!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 9, 2010)

Shiseido make a lower cost range for New Zealand women called Moisture Mist and it's very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's around the same price mark as Revlon and I use quite a few of their products. Their Beauty Cake foundation gets voted #1 in NZ year after year.


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanted a powder compact the other day - just a face powder, not a foundation - and I had a Shiseido compact from before so  I decided to try Shiseido powder again.  The lady at the counter was super-sweet, but there was a bit of a language barrier... I told her I was looking for a face powder.  She asked "foundation?" and I said no, just a powder for going over foundation - I already have foundation, I just want some powder for touch ups, ect.  She pulled out a compact and told me it was "powdery". It looked good, so I figured it was just the language thing and she really just meant that it was powder.  

Anyway, got it home and opened it and looked closely at it and it said "powder foundation".  I just bought Lancomes Oscillation Powerfoundation, so I was not in the market for another powder/mineral foundation, so I was like "arggh!".  It didn't occur to me to return it, I dont know why - I hardly ever return things - maybe once or twice a year if that.  Anyway, ok, it's foundation.  I try it with a buffer brush I have, and what a huge disappointment - I can barely see anything. It comes off like a very sheer powder.  I put it away.

Fast forward a couple weeks, to tonight.  Sitting at my computer desk slash makeup table, open this thread, see someone mention the infamous "Powdery" foundation.  See my compact on the desk, pick it up, and decide to just use the supplied sponge to put it on, and apply it to my face.

OMG! Perfection!   Seriously, my skin looks amazing right now - I'm kind of in awe.  It gave me really good coverage and despite it's name, while it's matte, it's not at all 'powdery' looking.  Suffice it to say, I'm in love with this stuff now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I would highly recommend the Powdery foundation - just  apply it with the sponge it comes with.  I've also always liked Shiseido lipsticks and their skincare.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new luminising lip gloss from Spring 2010? They are discontinuing the old lip gloss and replacing them with 8 new shades at the moment. I swatched them yesterday and they are amazing. May pick up Cafe Creme, which looks like a great nude gloss!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 17, 2010)

Bought my 2nd Mascara Base today. I didn't realize how badly I needed a new tube until I applied the new one today. Ahh my lashes just look amazing. LOVE it! <3


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

No Shiseido fans on Specktra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to revive this thread! I fell in love with Shiseido last year, the blushes are amazing. High Beam White is my favorite highlighter. Unfortunately it looks like they're discontinuing that one, along with some other shades. It's gone from the german Shiseido site and it's also sold out pretty much everywhere. I'm so sad about this!
  I'm looking forward to their new Face Color Trios, but from the swatches I've seen they seem to be more shimmery.I was wondering if anyone here already tried them? I think I'd like to get Lychee, but I will wait for more reviews&swatches.

http://www.asia.shiseido.com/sc/product/view.asp?S=11005

  I was able to get my hands on the new Sheer Eye Zone Corrector (shade 102, light) before its release and I like it a lot. It's pretty light, but a little too yellow for me. It's scented, so that's a big drawback for me personally as I'm allergic to most scneted products. I feel like this makes my eyes burn alittle bit.

  Swatches of the Corrector and Lychee:

http://bellyrubzbeauty.com/tag/face-color-enhancing-trio/


----------



## cheburaha (Jan 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No Shiseido fans on Specktra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Face Color Trios look promising!
  The High Beam White and Soft Beam Gold are available on the US website, not mentioning that it's going to be discont'd.
  And the Trios do not seem to be the perfect substitutes for the highlighters.
  I am not a Shiseido fan, but I do love some of their products, especially their perfect foundation brush. And I like their skincare a lot.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

cheburaha said:


> The Face Color Trios look promising!
> The High Beam White and Soft Beam Gold are available on the US website, not mentioning that it's going to be discont'd.
> And the Trios do not seem to be the perfect substitutes for the highlighters.
> I am not a Shiseido fan, but I do love some of their products, especially their perfect foundation brush. And I like their skincare a lot.


  I was thinking maybe the blushes are only getting d/c in Germany/Europe? Hm...
  Yes! The foundation brush is great, I love it too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2014)

We were just chatting about some lipstick shades in the Mac huggables thread 

  I don't have that much from Shiseido, but I really love what I do have.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 8, 2014)

I have several cream eyeshadows from the brand and several lipsticks, and I loved everything .... great basics. the only thing I would not purchase is their skincare products not because they are ''bad'' just because they do not have specific product for acne.   A MUA gave me a sample of their face cleanser and a cream it just didn't do anything for my acne prone skin.


----------



## User38 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have just re-ordered one of my fave blushes -- did not hit pan since I have yet to h*it pan on anything ever. But it's moving along nicely towards pan. This is a magnificent blush:  Carnation.  I dedided not to go with NARSpinks, but ran back to Shiseido.*


----------



## Lovisa Olsson (Jul 4, 2014)

I got a eyeshadow trio on sale and I was instantly in love. The best I have tried in applikation and blendning, intense pink and blues... dropped my jaw


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lovisa Olsson said:


> I got a eyeshadow trio on sale and I was instantly in love. The best I have tried in applikation and blendning, intense pink and blues... dropped my jaw


  I agree, those es trios are very good, the texture is buttery and the shades are intense. Probably underrated here, but far better than other high end palettes.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 2, 2014)

I stumbled on some Dick Page videos on Youtube where he's demonstrating various combinations using the shimmering cream eye colors and I was hooked. I think he creates some fantastic looks!

  Anybody know anything about the Fall 2014 eyeshadow trios? I stumbled on OR316 Floracouture (burgundy/orange/pink) and am tempted to buy it sight unseen. There's also GR716 Vinyl which is a cool green/yellow combo. BL215 static is a pale pastel trio.

  Couldn't find any swatches online. Shiseido UK site has some promo pics http://www.home-shiseido.co.uk/site/look-makeup-aw14/


  EDIT: Forgot to mention - 2 trios up on Macys.com and all 3 on Bloomingdales.com


----------



## EllaS (Aug 26, 2014)

In case anyone's interested, swatches of the 3 fall eyeshadow trios (and an eye) can be found here: http://silverkis.com/shiseido-fw2014-luminizing-satin-eye-color-trio/

  I still quite like the burgundy/orange/pink one!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2014)

EllaS said:


> In case anyone's interested, swatches of the 3 fall eyeshadow trios (and an eye) can be found here: http://silverkis.com/shiseido-fw2014-luminizing-satin-eye-color-trio/
> 
> I still quite like the burgundy/orange/pink one!


Thank you for sharing, yes all 3 are truly beautiful ( as usual^^ ), the pastel one is amazing, the 2 other ones too.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for sharing, yes all 3 are truly beautiful ( as usual^^ ), the pastel one is amazing, the 2 other ones too.


  The pastel one intrigues me. I'm just not really sure how I would wear it. The colors may be too subtle on their own (light shades tend not to show up well on me) - but I do like it!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2015)

I know this thread has been kind of dead, but I'd love to hear your opinions of the Perfect Refining Foundation. I got a sample (much to dark), but the texture seems lovely. Anyone has it? Loves it? Hates it?


----------

